# StreamLabs adds crypto (Coinbase) support



## CrunkLord420 (Jun 4, 2018)

https://blog.streamlabs.com/hodl-crypto-tips-are-here-e83a13eab88d (https://archive.fo/I2WHP)
You can now tip your favorite streamers with crypto, unfortunately you can only do this via a Coinbase wallet.


----------



## Done (Jun 4, 2018)

Let's hope Twitch does that as well, so peepul can send DSP some crypto.


----------



## LastOfTheMohicans (Jun 7, 2018)

Wasn't there already a service that integrated Coinbase to Streamlabs? I guess Streamlabs either bought them out or simply rendered them obsolete.


----------



## neger psykolog (Jun 8, 2018)

neural said:


> Let's hope Twitch does that as well, so peepul can send DSP some crypto.



Its almost like they should just replace "cheers" their stupid website-only currency that only works one-way should just be replaced by a token/cryptocurrency lol


----------



## Done (Jun 8, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> Its almost like they should just replace "cheers" their stupid website-only currency that only works one-way should just be replaced by a token/cryptocurrency lol


Actually that's exactly what I was thinking about.

LOL can you imagine what Phil's stream would be like: 

"911PozPhil911 says "Don't think about the haters too much Phil, here's some XMR to cheer you up", thank you Poz, your help keeps me doing the thing that I love, which is providing kwality unedited kahntent for all my fans!"


----------

